# Darstellungsprobleme des IE 8 unter Windows 7 64bit



## nimenn (1. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich arbeite auf unserer Firmenwebseite mit Layern.
Diese funktionierten bisher einwandfrei.

Bei Windows 7 64bit und dem aktuellen IE in der 32bit oder 64bit Variante werden die Layer nicht mehr aufgeklappt.

Mal eine Beispielseite:
http://www.sensorik-bayern.de/?lang=de&site_id=459

Bei einem Klick auf Firmendetails werden im FF oder auch im IE unter Vista und XP
kleine Infofenster angezeigt.

Über Tipps oder Ideen, wie man das Problem beheben könnte, würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Danke
nimenn


----------

